# Worst Thing About School for You?



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello, as I've said in other posts I really hate college, the worst part being the stress that comes from it, spending thousands on something you're not sure will work out or not, and how I feel it's really hard to connect with people.

What do you think is the worst about your school experience, it does not have to be college, any level, like middle school I hated too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello I'm new here just started today...


Not in school anymore, (I'm probably around your age, since you're in college.)

Mainly the bullying and the strange stares I get


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

Presentations were really the hardest part for me. Also group work and work with partners. Since I don't know anyone it was always awkward. I hated the first day of every semester where everyone had to introduce themselves. What's the point of that? I later just started skipping the first day. The actual work itself I generally found to be easy and the tests and essays were never more then I could handle. Unfortunately after I graduated I didn't get into any graduate programs and so far I haven't found any work. Looks like it was a waste of time.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

^I agree with you completely, the first day was always my least favorite, at least being a senior now they expect everyone to know each other and don't do that say hi thing. I also hate group projects, not only are they akward, I always due all the work and one I had to even fight with a girl who I was in a group with once over how it went, she won of course since she was friends with the group members and no one likes me there. Again I don't think the work or tests are too bad either, but dreading the job search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The stress is a big one for me. It seems like there's always something to worry about. I'm not sure if I'm making the right decisions and I'm so afraid that I'm going to ruin my future. It never occurred to me to ask myself if going to college was something I really wanted. 

I also hate the peer reviews in my English classes. I hate writing essays and I hate it even more when people read my essays. I know there's nothing I can do about the instructor reading my essays, but I don't want some random person in my class to judge my writing.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

Tomcat123 said:


> ^I agree with you completely, the first day was always my least favorite, at least being a senior now they expect everyone to know each other and don't do that say hi thing. I also hate group projects, not only are they akward, I always due all the work and one I had to even fight with a girl who I was in a group with once over how it went, she won of course since she was friends with the group members and no one likes me there. Again I don't think the work or tests are too bad either, but dreading the job search.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I had to do all the work too. I always get thrown into a group by the prof and they're always friends who know each other. Nobody wants to do any work, they just want to wait for the last few days to plow through it. That doesn't work for me though, I like having things done well in advance, so I usually just begin on my own and end up finishing most of it by myself. They still get the credit for it, even though they did absolutely nothing. I can't go to the prof because they will all cover for each other. These same people who never did any work are now probably in grad school or in high paying jobs meanwhile I'm stuck at home jobless and broke, where's the justice in that?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

The work is extremely boring, but I guess that it's worth it to get to where I want to be.


----------



## Matt9235 (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been out of school for a while now. But I always thought the worst thing was knowing that I would NEVER make any kind of meaningful connections because there were only like a gazillion other people there who were better than me and didn't have my problems.


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Another monumental scar through the very deep and merciless nuclear bomb of cortisol is what I get hours before any presentation. This thing is so draining that I have to drink three liters of tea previous to the event. I feel like vomiting my guts out when professors say that there are going to be presentations and whatnot.

"Ok, guys! So let's talk about our seminars!", says the one with no love in heart. If I could, then, I would certainly get the hell out of there out of pure scorn. Hell, even with my enormous vengeance feeling I would surely spare the students if I were a professor. But no! Why on earth would this creature lose the pleasure of being comfortable in class watching another one coughing his intestines out together with tears and tachycardia out of himself. No, the will is way too strong. What is this creature before the power of molecules? Nothing.

I hate presentations. I hate crowds. College life is hell.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

Freezing Moon said:


> Another monumental scar through the very deep and merciless nuclear bomb of cortisol is what I get hours before any presentation. This thing is so draining that I have to drink three liters of tea previous to the event. I feel like vomiting my guts out when professors say that there are going to be presentations and whatnot.
> 
> "Ok, guys! So let's talk about our seminars!", says the one with no love in heart. If I could, then, I would certainly get the hell out of there out of pure scorn. Hell, even with my enormous vengeance feeling I would surely spare the students if I were a professor. But no! Why on earth would this creature lose the pleasure of being comfortable in class watching another one coughing his intestines out together with tears and tachycardia out of himself. No, the will is way too strong. What is this creature before the power of molecules? Nothing.
> 
> I hate presentations. I hate crowds. College life is hell.


There was one class I had where the professor made the students do all of the teaching. Each class a group of 3 would have to present a summary of the textbook chapter for that day. Since it was a small class it came out that each group would end up giving about 4 presentations for the semester. Meanwhile the prof himself does no teaching at all and just sits in his chair comfortably. Of course I dropped that class on the first day right as soon as I found out. That would have been hell. Also I'm pretty sure my tuition goes to the prof to teach the class not the other students. Maybe he should have been reported.


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

gregs said:


> There was one class I had where the professor made the students do all of the teaching. Each class a group of 3 would have to present a summary of the textbook chapter for that day. Since it was a small class it came out that each group would end up giving about 4 presentations for the semester. Meanwhile the prof himself does no teaching at all and just sits in his chair comfortably. Of course I dropped that class on the first day right as soon as I found out. That would have been hell. Also I'm pretty sure my tuition goes to the prof to teach the class not the other students. Maybe he should have been reported.


I sense it, say, perfectly. I have, disgustingly, developed a real closed mind towards this kind of event. When in class I always get in this fight-or-flight mode, even though the professors and my classmates are not immediate threat (I, rationally, know). This is everyday and I must add that, surprisingly, through this defense status, I have been improving lately, with some kind "the too serious guy" stuff. I was not that serious some years ago, even paced the brink of the "annoyingly retarded", but after college things got really ugly. From then on I have turned into the really stiff and never-smiling man and I feel that this is incorporating into my soul in way that I am starting to be deceived by my own self. I pretended so much that now I am the prototype that I had and have in mind, and, the best, it works almost like a miracle; I have improved my grades and given a shake in my discipline, it is now straight like a needle, not even one femtometer out of trail. I must anyhow confess that sometimes I step on people unwillingly, they seem afraid of me, for I do not laugh nor smile that much, but come on, it is me or them. All this storm started with skin problems and, of course, rejection just after that.

_And please: useless professors should be deleted from the mother drive. Report them!_


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess I can say I'm having fun at college (in fact i'm sitting in the library right now). Only problem I have is the teacher(s), the one teacher I swear cannot use any technology after 1985, and she forgets EVERYTHING.

She'll argue for ever with other students on HOW she DID in fact; send them an e-mail - she didn't, never does.
=


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

I think school was ok-ish. At least until college it was a cake walk.


----------



## bgb (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a concern about my high school life...as finals are approaching :/, and I'm hoping to hear some responses to my concern.

So on some days I have two subject exams per day, and the schedule goes like this: 8:30am - 10:30am and 1:30pm-3:30pm

The problem is I don't have anyone to eat lunch with, and on normal school days I have skipped lunch because I didn't want to eat with anyone (because I felt awkward). (But on weekends I definitely eat lunch...at home. I just don't eat at school because I don't want people looking at me eating.)

But on my finals, I don't know what to do about my lunch. Should I just skip it? 

Sorry. I know my concern sounds so stupid. But I need help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

^nah, I don't think that is stupid, a lot of people are afraid of eating around other people, if that is why you feel uncomfortable eating at school. I would recommend getting up earlier and eating breakfast, if you already do that and get hungry, is there a way you can leave school and just come back later to take your test? Also you could try thinking of a place in your school where you can eat and no one is around, like I remember there was one kid who eat eat in the band room by himself when I was in high school.

Hope I helped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

having to make an effort
multiple times!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Spending lunch alone, getting picked for PE last all the time.


----------



## laceonlace (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello, I just joined here. Actually, the stresses of school prompted me to join. I am in college now, and 3 times a year I have to introduce myself to the class. The teacher usually wants your name, major, hometown and an interesting fact about yourself. But there's nothing interesting about me. I'm perfectly average and everyone can see it. Today was the first day of the quarter. I bypassed introductions in one class, but I wasn't so lucky in my other class. I have two other classes tomorrow, and I know for a fact that one of the professors begins with introductions. Just typing this out is giving me the shakes. Why couldn't I have come with an extraordinary talent or something? Why can't I just speak up and make my averageness sound interesting?


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I hate having no one to sit with or work with in some lessons, but most of all I detest the people who are always picking on others. There's just no need for it; what's fun about making people feel like crap??


----------



## animeborn (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm in high school the hardest part is I litterally have like four freinds by freinds I mean people I talk to on a regular base, and I only live near 2 of them, but I am familiar withh plenty of people but don't talk to really. And I get bullied.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I hate that I can't skip classes as much as I did in high school without failing classes.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

When you feel alone, it hurts. A lot.


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm thankfully in my last semester of high school and I f***ing hate it. Its hard when you only have 1 person you hang out with that often can't, and see other people engage in social interaction when I can't just kills me and makes me feel even lonelier. When I get home I would want a peer to talk to, but I can't meet people. At least I have a loving mom and dad (he's never home), but its just not the same as having a peer based friendship or a romance based companion ship, which for me just doesn't seem in the cards. So I just spend my time talking to people that rarely respond on this website


----------



## Saqqy (Sep 11, 2015)

School in itself is the worst thing with the completely useless topics.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

That sucks Konev, are you planning to go to college? I commutted, but a lot of people liked the dorming experience, I had some friends who were really shy in HS than become very social in the new atmosphere. I don't really have anyone to talk to either, not many anyway and nothing romantic either. One thing better about college is that you have more time, so you can work, or focus on hobbies, stuff you actually like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not in school right now, but when I was, the worst thing was dealing with girls I didn't find attractive finding me attractive. They were annoying and made my days at school stressful.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Everything, don't like the people, the unnecessary work, the environment, the very establishment. 
I just wish it was all over...


----------



## prettylittleblogger (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm still in high school so obviously the hardest part for me is just dealing with people


----------



## orange2015106 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just finished college a few months ago - for me it was a combo of lack of motivation to do stupid busy work (is outlining the chapter of this psychology book REALLY going to help me at all in life when it has nothing to do with my major? Answer: No) and having to feel like a loser for not going out drinking every night. Literally, no one I'd start a conversation with would ever talk about a cool movie they saw or going to a game downtown or something like that. It was always how they were blackout drunk a few nights ago or hung out at a bar all night. For someone who doesn't pour down drinks by any means, it always felt like that would immediately be a turnoff for other people.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Being an African American male misplaced into Special Ed, and misdiagnosed as having a Learning Disability. Random classmates picking a fight with me, and lying to the teacher about me doing things to them. A school psychologist asks me if I speak another language, even though my primly language is English, and also being lectured by teachers about my bad work habits, because the governments supercomputers are disproportionately placing minorities into special Ed for funds, social experiment, plus brain abnormalities that is considered as a dangerous threat to society. 

I'm always getting lectured, and always get random classmates ready to Fight Night Round 4 in the classroom with me. I also get people randomly calling me a homosexual for no reason, I guess that was also the supercomputers doings.


----------



## DefineLife (Aug 13, 2015)

math


----------

